# Examen de recuperació



## Dixie!

Bon dia gent,

Com diríeu en anglès _examen de recuperació_? He buscat "recuperación" al diccionari de WR he trobat:

*2 (de una asignatura) resit, retake

*Estava repassant la meua programació didàctica i he vist que hi tinc "Recuperatory exams" però m'ha sonat molt malament; tinc dubtes, a vere qui m'ho pot aclarir. Moltes mercès!


----------



## Antpax

Hola Dixie,

Pot ser que això  t´ajude.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Xerinola

Hola Dixie,
He trobat això: *re-take exam*; *re-sit* (exam)

A veure si algun natiu pot ajudar-nos.
Salutacions,
X:


----------



## Dixie!

Moltíssimes gràcies als dos! 

Crec que faré servir _resit exams._ Gràcies de nou!


----------



## ajohan

'Resit exam' i 'Retake exam' són correctes i si no hi ha varietat regional (pot ser que un 'poster' americà tingui alguna cosa a afegir-hi) pots utilitzar-los indistintament. I si vols que quedi molt formal, pots fer servir 'examination'.


----------



## louhevly

Dixie! said:


> Bon dia gent,
> 
> Com diríeu en anglès _examen de recuperació_? He buscat "recuperación" al diccionari de WR he trobat:
> 
> *2 (de una asignatura) resit, retake
> 
> *Estava repassant la meua programació didàctica i he vist que hi tinc "Recuperatory exams" però m'ha sonat molt malament; tinc dubtes, a vere qui m'ho pot aclarir. Moltes mercès!




In American English it's a makeup exam.


----------



## Dixie!

Thank you all!


----------



## ajohan

So with your translation, I'd try to find out who your audience is and try to keep it uniform (don't use 'makeup' if you are going to use British spelling and vice-versa).


----------

